# Looking for new kayak input needed!



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

Decided I'm going to sell my ocean kayak torque. Love the boat been amazing to be able to control everything with my feet and focus on fishing. Decided I need some more exercise and would like something I can stand up in comfortably with a raised seat. Been looking at the field and stream shadow caster, seems like an awesome yak for the price. I've heard it is very stable also. Looking for any other recommendations of kayaks I should be looking at in within a couple hundred dollars of the price. I know you guys are the experts! Thank you -Jason


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

No clue about the F&S and since you didn't put a price it doesn't help out. However, I will put my 2 cents in. Look at the Jackson line up and try them out. I would not trade either of mine for anything. 

Also without telling us what you want in a kayak or your information (size, weight, fishing style etc) it's near impossible to say look at this or that.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm also looking for one. Not as young as use to be, i want one that's a set on top style, easier on knees i suppose, and easy to get in and out of. Post here i've read before seems the getting in and out is the biggest issue. I'n not looking to put a lot of money in one but maybe a mid range one.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I sold my Mariner . Now I will be getting a FEEL FREE LURE 13.5 High low seat is amazing . 1" to 10" raise in the seat and 36" wide


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Please answer the following JJJ and Stampede...

1) Height and Weight
2) Where you going to be fishing - % split of lakes, rivers, streams, ponds, etc
3) Your budget - make this exact as possible
4) Features you absolutely want (able to stand, etc)

Knowledgeable replies will follow. Promise


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm 6ft. Around 195. Will mostly fish lakes. Budget around 500. or so. Would like to be able to stand up. I'll fish from it but will also use it to get to some remote spots to set up for bank fishing for cats. I think i'd prefer one that sets up. I've read about how one can be hard to get in and out of so that's a concern. I may also do creeks and rivers, no fast moving waters.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Ride 115. Good height on the seat and incredibly easy to stand up in. I feel like I will fall off of it before it will ever flip on me.


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

1) Height and Weight 
6'3 225 lbs I am 28 years old

2) Where you going to be fishing - % split of lakes, rivers, streams, ponds, etc
prefer lakes, rivers and ponds no streams

3) Your budget - make this exact as possible
800-1400

4) Features you absolutely want (able to stand, etc)
able to stand, raised seat high enough to flip bait caster, speed is secondary to stability

The f&s kayak I am looking at is $800 and seems very stable but the seat doesn't seem that comfortable and doesn't raise up quite as high as i would like. For $800 it seems pretty nice though. 
link to only page I can find with pics http://s196.photobucket.com/user/peccavi18/media/20150531_185118.jpg.html
I believe it is made by feelfree and rebranded
Thank you


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

would also prefer for it to be 13' or less so i can leave the seat in my vehicle


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm selling my predator MX in the near future if anyone has interest. Has tons of ram mounts and gear tracks. Price will depend on extras but will be $1000+


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I see i'll have to come up on price range.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Jjju187 said:


> 1) Height and Weight
> 6'3 225 lbs I am 28 years old
> 
> 2) Where you going to be fishing - % split of lakes, rivers, streams, ponds, etc
> ...


I'd look at a Jackson Cuda 12 or 14, or even a Jackson Cruise 12 or 14.

The #1 thing I would say though is try them out first. I know Columbus Kayak does trials.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Stampede said:


> I see i'll have to come up on price range.


At 500.00 your looking at a very basic kayak, to start looking at better options your generally either trying to find a good deal on a used or in the 800-2K range.

The lowest Jackson in that price range is the cruise 12 at 899.00


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

If you are looking for stability over speed your obvious choice is the Jackson BigRig. 

It's a hair over 13 ft and amazingly manueverable for a boat its size. Handles the river and current like a champion. 

It's a big boat. You need to be able to muscle it around and have a way to haul it. Car topping can be done... Just ask Monstercat. 

It will be on the high side of your price range. You very well may be able to get one in the winter for 10-20% off if you can wait that long. 

Good luck. And don't settle for a cheap something if you can help it. You will end up spending more in the long run.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That shadow caster looks awesome. Saw one last week in store.


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya I went and checked the shadow caster out pretty thoroughly yesterday and was very impressed. Loved the flat deck area for standing. I don't think for the price it can be beat but going to take a closer look at the ride 115x and see if it warrants spending an extra $300+ dollars. Thank you all for your input


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

To me, those shadow casters look the same as any other high end kayak now and it's much cheaper


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

That F&S has a crazy sharp keel. Defiantly not made for moving River water. Just so you guys are aware. If you primarily fish creeks/rivers not a good choice.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Contemplating selling my Jackson cuda 12 and getting something either lighter, or heavier if I can move around freely in it like the big rig. Not sure yet. It would depend on how much I got out of my yak along with how much the upgrade will be lol


----------

